# What is my type? ISFP, INFJ, ISFJ, INFP?



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I know, those are a lot of types, and I am aware they are all very different! So yeah I feel stupid for not being able to identify myself more. I have been trying to find out by myself but all I've done is confuse myself. I even asked some friends who at first said INFJ then INFP and my reaction was ??? haha
I didnt get many opinions from other people, but the ones I did get were great, (but different).
-I'm 17
-Enneagram 5w4
-IxFx



Here are some facts;

1. I don't like vagueness. Either with questions or making future decisions. Not knowing future plans makes me uncomfortable. 
2. When decision making I struggle not because there are too many possibilities, but because I dont like the available options. I don't like it when I dont have enough time to think before answering or doing something.
3.When I am offended I become very quiet, instead of telling how offensive they were. The problem is other people dont realise how mad I am at them in these situations.
4.During one-to-one conversations I tend to ask the person a lot of questions about them. I like to go quite deep and skip all the small talk, but not in a personal and sentimental way, its more...scientific? I ask lots of questions _(such as; whats your favourate ___? Why is it your favourate? Why do you believe this? Is it is because of ___?_), and some people turn it into a long conversation and some others dont like the intensity and thinking of it. 
5. What stresses me out is having too many tasks and priorities to at once. Everything seems worse than it actually is and I struggle to focus on what I should do first. I prefer working in one direction, not multiple ideas at once.
6. In terms of Ne/Ni; I enjoy finding hidden meanings under the surface. I can think of a few memories when I had a bad feeling that something was going to go wrong, and got more and more anxious until it did happen, but these aren;t my fondest memories so I shouldn't explain it. 
7. Although I'm an Introvert, I sure am talkative with close-friends. 
8. Very confused about Fi/Fe; I am bad at hiding feelings because my face expression gives it away; When I am in a bad mood I can't fake and adapt for other people by looking happy. When others are in angry I become anxious; If someone I'm talking to is sad then I feel bad too ; I have a strong sense of right and wrong (- but doesn't everyone?); My opinions/values can change all the time by hearing other peoples, but still have a sense of what is right by knowing how another person would feel.
9. I hate conflict (again, who doesnt?) and even after a person does something wrong I want to forgive them because I want to get along with everyone. 
10. I'm a daydreamer and I spend too much time thinking instead of living in the present. It feels like I'm always waiting for something to happen, its weird. Although I am very observant and I am not the kind of person who misses detail in front of them, I am not very present-orientated. That's why I began questioning if I was ISFP.
11. I am good at being able to predict if something is going to work or not.
12. People who know me say I am serious and cautious. I think appear that way to those I don't know well.
13. I am usually sensitive to noisy crowds and loud noise.


----------



## starryeyedsky (Jun 16, 2012)

Easy now, I can tell you're flustered by this cataclysm of information but this is nothing to sweat over, lets break it down. So being 17 means your personality is still developing. If you're confident in IXFX then I suggest a developmental perspective, which would put you at IXFP. This is because the developmental track for IXXJ identifies N versus S before T versus F. Meh... that's not really important though, what do you think your type is? Do you think relying on others confirmation makes it more or less true? These facts are pointed in varying directions that would obviously complicate the situation. Rather than focusing on the variables look to the global perspective, what have you always been? Where do you see yourself going? What are you good at and what is important to you? These are more the types of things that will get you closer to identifying a type to yourself. Good luck.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, I can see that its a mess now, at the time I was trying to make sure I didnt miss anything out that could be useful  I ask for advice of others because they're not going to be as confused as I am, and I know that most of you will know more about typing than I do. For my type I have considered all types mentioned in the title, but I lean towards ISFP_(so far this is what most PerC members think, or at least Fi dom)_ or INFJ_ (from Mbti assessments and type profiles I related to)_. But I am unsure for some reason.

Thanks for the post, I will look into these questions.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

jennalee said:


> I know, those are a lot of types, and I am aware they are all very different! So yeah I feel stupid for not being able to identify myself more. I have been trying to find out by myself but all I've done is confuse myself. I even asked some friends who at first said INFJ then INFP and my reaction was ??? haha
> I didnt get many opinions from other people, but the ones I did get were great, (but different).
> -I'm 17
> -Enneagram 5w4
> ...


Here is the eruption of inferior function in INFP/ISFP dom Fi inferior Te

and eruption of inferior function in INFJ/INTJ dom Ni inferior Se

and eruption of inferior function in ISFJ/ISTJ dom Se inferior Ne

read through and see which you relate to? It will help you understand all those types more.

i've read through some of your other threads and i tend to agree with the others that you are ISFP.

Which would mean you are a Te user, not Ti
and a Se user not Si
and a Ni user not Ne
and a Fi user not Fe

But anyhows, go and have a read through the way the inferior function eruptions shows itself in all those types. See what you relate to and what you don't relate to.

~~~

Your planning ways would show more Ni than Ne. Ne rolls along and makes up the plan as it goes and flows along. Ni maps out the plan first then proceeds to try to execute but with a solid plan in place. (doesn't mean the plan will be executed but it did have a solid plan first off, rather than Ne who never ever made any solid plan at first, but rather just rolls along and keeps veering off with new ideas to whatever entices. Ne has behavior of Se in the sense that it just flows and rolls in the present moment. Ni is like Si where it reflects and ponders.

External/Extroverted functions (Ne, Te, Se, Fe) need external stimuli to activate. Internal functions (Ni, Ti, Si, Fi) are more meditative internally and always there inside with no need of external sources to activate.

Te likes to soundboard with others and come up with conclusive answers during soundboarding. Ti likes to meditate and think long and deeply to come up with a conclusive answer. i guess you could say that external functions are shallow, and internal functions are deep. 

Fe activates when stimulated with an external source. Fi is meditative deep inside and needs no external source to activate it. So dom or aux Fe users are better able to read people easily, and depending if they are a S user or N user, as to what things they read. Fe with S reads things about people that they perceive in the 5 senses. Fe with N reads things they perceive in the 6th sense/intuition. 

Fi doms are most intune with their own feelings and how things affect their own feelings, and they have an inbuilt deep sense of right and wrong in them without having to learn externally, they just "know" right and wrong morals. (Jung referred to it as primordial images that people are born with). I cans speak that as a Fi dom myself, no one had to teach me right from wrong, from i was a little child i just knew.

Different types are born with different primordial images, it's quite an interesting study by Jung.

But anyhows, let me know what you think of the eruption of inferior functions in all those types after you read through it.

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/76894-recognizing-inferior-function-infj.html

http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-articles/78380-recognizing-inferior-function-isfj.html


EDIT:
I just wanted to mention also that yes Fi can read people too, but not in the exact same way as Fe. It's more how the impression the person makes and affects the feelings of the Fi dom or Fi aux that brings the Fi dom or Fi aux to the conclusion of whatever it reads about the person. Whereas Fe actually takes on the feelings of the person, Fi goes by how the person MAKES the Fi feel.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

jennalee said:


> I know, those are a lot of types, and I am aware they are all very different! So yeah I feel stupid for not being able to identify myself more. I have been trying to find out by myself but all I've done is confuse myself. I even asked some friends who at first said INFJ then INFP and my reaction was ??? haha
> I didnt get many opinions from other people, but the ones I did get were great, (but different).
> -I'm 17
> -Enneagram 5w4
> ...


Oh gosh, I could interpret you as any of the introverted feeler types.

Although, just from reading this you seem more Ni than Ne. You seem straightforward, to the point, and don't go on tangents. Unlike me...haha.

You also seem more like an iNtuitive, but this is just a surface description so I don't know.

Have you considered filling out a questionnaire?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> Here is the eruption of inferior function in INFP/ISFP dom Fi inferior Te
> 
> and eruption of inferior function in INFJ/INTJ dom Ni inferior Se
> 
> ...


Thank you  I followed these links, and it's an interesting study indeed, and well researched. It was very information heavy so I took a while to read through each of the types, and made sure I skimmed it over afterwards, which helped to finally decide. It seems like the inferior function is the extreme version of the type that shares it as a dominant function, except it is more extreme and less controlled. Its all or nothing. Hopefully I understood the article correctly!

*Inferior Te (Aggressive Criticism, precipitous behavior) *
- From what I read it seems it is provoked by criticism and any negative environments, then have a strong reaction to this. It reminds me of someone I know actually, particularly by this phrase; _They harshly attack the people who are being negative and critical—for being negative and critical!_. Anyway I don't lash out aggressively at others or become irrational in response to criticism. I'm not sure, none of it stood out to me to be honest. 

*Inferior Se (obsessive focus on external data, overindulgence to sensual pleasures, adversarial attitude towards the outer world).*
I think I related more to this forum, especially the quotes made. The third point especially. I related to quotes such as this;_"An INTJ said, "“I start tripping over things and feel out of control in the external world. I feel like I’m under a dark cloud. I get hung up on some false fact and distort it. I get stressed out about time—too many things and not enough time. I attack others with words and then feel guilty.”"An INFJ described herself as “shutting down, communicating very little. I misplace things, especially keys and watches. I’m very harsh, critical, not diplomatic. I lose my temper, obsess about details, organize, reorganize, yet nothing gets done.”"__
_ I have caught myself doing this more than once during stressful situations. Also this; _"An INTJ recalled the following from his childhood and adolescence: ""When my studies were not going too well I would start to develop detailed tables of data, or drawings to support technical/science answers.These were frequently in too great detail, taking a lot of time and usually out of all proportion to the task and the length of the answers sought—or even irrelevant to the original questions.""_ I did this when I was in a similar situation. I was studying for something I wasn't prepared for, so I wrote down pages of notes, using drawings and printed summary tables as an attempt to memorize it, and had every small fact written alongside the notes, which made things more difficult because I was trying to learn facts that were not even essential to know. 
I don't now if that proves inferior Se, but I must use extroverted sensing. 


*Inferior Ne (loss of control over facts and details, impulsiveness, catastrophizing)*
- Not sure if I could relate. It has the same impression as inferior Te with taking abrupt and extreme action. It's true I don't like not knowing what is going to happen next with a new experience, but I dont catastrophize the possibilities of what could happen, nor display random acts of impulsiveness, which the forum also mentioned. 

I hope my answer was useful here


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Oh gosh, I could interpret you as any of the introverted feeler types.
> 
> Although, just from reading this you seem more Ni than Ne. You seem straightforward, to the point, and don't go on tangents. Unlike me...haha.
> 
> ...


Interesting, just about everyone on PerC thinks I use Fi, so that could be saying something. I did post a questionnaire once a while back but I got no responses so I assumed I wasn't good at answering them, which is why I listed this wall-of-text facts  I think it could be useful actually, by this point anyone viewing will prefer confirmation of my type through reading a questionnaire.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

jennalee said:


> 1. I don't like vagueness. Either with questions or making future decisions. Not knowing future plans makes me uncomfortable.


This is a very clear statement that you don't appreciate Ne. That would make you most likely an ISxP.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> This is a very clear statement that you don't appreciate Ne. That would make you most likely an ISxP.


I thought this too, but was unsure whether that meant Ni or Si. What makes you sure I am an "S" type?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

jennalee said:


> I thought this too, but was unsure whether that meant Ni or Si. What makes you sure I am an "S" type?


8-function theory. INFJs find Ne utterly boring, but they can use it when they have to. For ISxPs, Ne is the function that completely fails them, so they decidedly hate anything vague.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

jennalee said:


> Interesting, just about everyone on PerC thinks I use Fi, so that could be saying something. I did post a questionnaire once a while back but I got no responses so I assumed I wasn't good at answering them, which is why I listed this wall-of-text facts  I think it could be useful actually, by this point anyone viewing will prefer confirmation of my type through reading a questionnaire.


Ah, I see. 

Everyone on this website thinks you use Fi? Could you elaborate?

(Also, I personally think you are an ISFP)


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Everyone on this website thinks you use Fi? Could you elaborate?
> 
> (Also, I personally think you are an ISFP)


I don't think there was any explanation given. On previous threads and guess the dom function threads users said Fi. I had a feeling you thought ISFP too. The reason I am questioning whether or not I am is because when I take mbti tests I usually get Infj as the result. Someone said that would more likely suggest In-J than a mistyped Isfp. I should do a questionaire.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

jennalee said:


> I don't think there was any explanation given. On previous threads and guess the dom function threads users said Fi. I had a feeling you thought ISFP too. The reason I am questioning whether or not I am is because when I take mbti tests I usually get Infj as the result. Someone said that would more likely suggest In-J than a mistyped Isfp. I should do a questionaire.


Oh, that makes sense.

I believe I think you're possibly an ISFP because you seem to have Se/Ni in your clear, direct way of speaking, and your attitude seems more Fi/Te to me. But what do I know, maybe you're an INFJ. You do seem more like an intuitive, after all. I would probably stray away from the Si/Ne types, because you do not seem to be like one.

I would definitely suggest the questionnaire, we can examine you more thoroughly if you do so.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Questionaire

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Nope I am good 

2. Study these two images. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?



















I much prefer the first photo. It is colourful but it has a atmosphere of tranquility. It is so peaceful and bright that I can also sense what the atmosphere of it was. There is brightness from the northern lights that reflects its vivid green in the ocean water, which contrasts with the darkness of the sky. I envy anyone who has ever seen northern lights. There is such a magical quality in this picture.
The second image is not really unique, because it is an everyday activity. I also don't like the whiteness of the photo. There is no contrast.

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
I am clearly a reserved person. I appear quite serious and very introverted. In a letter I try to be polite and focused on what is most appropriate, what they are wanting to hear, especially if it is a CV letter. I will make it clear what drives me and what my aspirations are. Somehow I will try to get that exactly across to them. People say I express my thoughts well in writing. In person I am very private.

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
I want to be a person with concrete and ambitious goals. I want to be growing and improving everyday, and be better at understanding people, knowing myself, become more intelligent and insightful, be more open minded and kind. I want to be the person who makes everyone else feel good about themselves and inspire them in some way. 
I dont want to be a person who does not consider feelings and only logic, only views their own feelings, and does not think outside the box and does not question the roles and obligations placed by authority, but follows rules blindly.

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
Not really many misconceptions about me. I suppose people might think Im colder and more pessimistic than I actually am once they get to know me. Because I am very introverted and perhaps a bit distant sometimes. Others think I am cautious, studious, quiet, creative, scientific. People also complain that I always think I am right.

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
I will take this value test! ...longest list I have ever seen. Here are 10 values;
Curiosity Introversion Helpfulness Passion Intensity Integrity Honesty Vision Organization Leadership

7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
In an unknown place I am interested in the new experience yet overwhelmed and nervous. I adapt to it quickly but I tend to shy away to begin with. I recognize how things work and soon get into the routine of it I guess. But I try to avoid to much noise and any crowded areas and go somewhere quiet to cool down. I learn to like it because I get bored of routine and repetitiveness eventually because it is something new.

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
In _really _stressful situations I either have an adrenaline rush or go into complete paralysis. I remember an exam for a subject at school for cooking food and serving it professionally and on time as if you were in a restaurant. I found it quite stressful because the classroom was too small for so many people who were moving around very quickly. It was a distraction because the time was tight and you had to be doing multiple dishes all at once, and always be doing something because thats how tight the time was. I knew what I had to do and when. Time keeping wasnt the problem but the cooking class was noisy and busy. I got nervous and started becoming clumsy, annoying other people by walking into them. 

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
I become very sociable and talkative. I dont really know what else to say. 

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-to-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
One to one conversation will allow the person to know much more about me than in a group. I like it because I can get to know them well. I would probably ask them many questions and would be more concerned in knowing the facts about them, such as where they are going, what motivates them, etc. 
I like group gatherings also. I like observing different people and trying to figure how their feelings towards who they are talking to. I also like having easy going and fun conversations with a few people at once, but I would prefer if they have a thought provoking conversation rather than small talk. Its a good way to meet more people. 


11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
My view of society is that is a system of values and rules that we perceive in our upbringing. Everyone to begin with, gets their values and ideals by learning from society. That is how I see people as a whole. We follow whoever we look up to or has power in some way, but we are also a community. I wish I had a better why to describe it...
I do not really respect and go with the rules of tradition. As I mentioned before, I don't like being held in the mindset of rules and tradition, unless they are clearly right. Because there is always a need for improvement, and not just through every generation. 
There is nothing necessarily wrong with social norms. I don't think it is right to stereotype people if they do something different but harmless, such as fashion, orientation, family roles.

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
Hopefully I got this across in my other answers. Sometimes there is nothing wrong with respecting certain members of authority (such as teachers) and you should respect them. If authority is wrong then you should obviously question it. Just because someone wears a uniform it just not mean they have power. But just because they dont it doesnt mean you should go against it for no reason. Overally I think we should question it instead of following rules and acting like sheep.

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 
? Order is being systematic and having direction, equality and harmony. chaos is lack of control, having no balance, misunderstanding or corruption in morality. 

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act? 
I fear what everyone does - loss, no future, making the wrong decisions, conflict, no enjoyment, loneliness, no growth and improvement in myself and my life. - It affects how I make decisions. Sometimes I don't say what I think because I dont want conflict. 

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
I strive for self-improvement, more knowledge, more purpose, and a good impact on other peoples lives. Because why should I just exist? Many people want to have a sense of purpose in their life, while others live for enjoyment. I am not sure where my ambitions initiate from. 

16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
A)... I like learning interesting facts/concepts, discussing opinions with people, listening to music, -Interests are; fiction, science, films, music, art, photography, psychology, biology. 
B) I don't like repetition, I feel so drained and tired afterwards. Sometimes sport gets boring when I do it for too long.

17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.
Enneagram - 5w4 
Results for keys2cognition(*I would prefer if you typed me based on questionaire* 

extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************** (22.1)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ********************* (21)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************* (25.8)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ***************************************** (41.3)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ***************************** (29.9)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ***************************** (29.9)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ****************************************** (42.4)
excellent use
introverted Feeling (Fi) *************************** (27)
average use

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

jennalee said:


> Questionaire
> 
> 
> I much prefer the first photo. It is colourful but it has a atmosphere of tranquility. It is so peaceful and bright that I can also sense what the atmosphere of it was. There is brightness from the northern lights that reflects its vivid green in the ocean water, which contrasts with the darkness of the sky. I envy anyone who has ever seen northern lights. There is such a magical quality in this picture.
> The second image is not really unique, because it is an everyday activity. I also don't like the whiteness of the photo. There is no contrast.




Ni/Se. You study the objective attributes of the image and then build off an abstract impression of it.



> I am clearly a reserved person. I appear quite serious and very introverted. In a letter I try to be polite and focused on what is most appropriate, what they are wanting to hear, especially if it is a CV letter. I will make it clear what drives me and what my aspirations are. Somehow I will try to get that exactly across to them. People say I express my thoughts well in writing. In person I am very private.


Introverted feeler. Seems more NF than SF.



> I want to be a person with concrete and ambitious goals. I want to be growing and improving everyday, and be better at understanding people, knowing myself, become more intelligent and insightful, be more open minded and kind. I want to be the person who makes everyone else feel good about themselves and inspire them in some way.
> I dont want to be a person who does not consider feelings and only logic, only views their own feelings, and does not think outside the box and does not question the roles and obligations placed by authority, but follows rules blindly.


This screams judging type. Also, the fact that you want to be more open minded implies you are not, which would mean you have a Pi function high in your stack. This implies you maybe are an FJ.



> Not really many misconceptions about me. I suppose people might think Im colder and more pessimistic than I actually am once they get to know me. Because I am very introverted and perhaps a bit distant sometimes. Others think I am cautious, studious, quiet, creative, scientific. People also complain that I always think I am right.


This seems very INxx.



> I will take this value test! ...longest list I have ever seen. Here are 10 values;
> Curiosity Introversion Helpfulness Passion Intensity Integrity Honesty Vision Organization Leadership


Seems INFx.



> In an unknown place I am _interested in the new experience yet overwhelmed and nervous._ I adapt to it quickly but I tend to shy away to begin with. I recognize how things work and soon get into the routine of it I guess. But I try to avoid to much noise and any crowded areas and go somewhere quiet to cool down. I learn to like it because I get bored of routine and repetitiveness eventually because it is something new.


These are the words of a judging type with low Se.



> In _really _stressful situations I either have an adrenaline rush or go into complete paralysis. I remember an exam for a subject at school for cooking food and serving it professionally and on time as if you were in a restaurant. I found it quite stressful because the classroom was too small for so many people who were moving around very quickly. It was a distraction because the time was tight and you had to be doing multiple dishes all at once, and always be doing something because thats how tight the time was. I knew what I had to do and when. Time keeping wasnt the problem but the cooking class was noisy and busy. I got nervous and started becoming clumsy, annoying other people by walking into them.


Seems once again like a judging type with lower Se.



> I become very sociable and talkative. I dont really know what else to say.


Considering you are introvert, I would say this is probably Fe.



> One to one conversation will allow the person to know much more about me than in a group. I like it because I can get to know them well. I would probably ask them many questions and would be more concerned in knowing the facts about them, such as where they are going, what motivates them, etc.
> I like group gatherings also. I like observing different people and trying to figure how their feelings towards who they are talking to. I also like having easy going and fun conversations with a few people at once, but I would prefer if they have a thought provoking conversation rather than small talk. Its a good way to meet more people.


INFx.




> My view of society is that is a system of values and rules that we perceive in our upbringing. Everyone to begin with, gets their values and ideals by learning from society. That is how I see people as a whole. We follow whoever we look up to or has power in some way, but we are also a community. I wish I had a better why to describe it...
> I do not really respect and go with the rules of tradition. As I mentioned before, I don't like being held in the mindset of rules and tradition, unless they are clearly right. Because there is always a need for improvement, and not just through every generation.
> There is nothing necessarily wrong with social norms. I don't think it is right to stereotype people if they do something different but harmless, such as fashion, orientation, family roles.


This seems very NJ. I see Fe over Te, so probably NFJ.



> Hopefully I got this across in my other answers. Sometimes there is nothing wrong with respecting certain members of authority (such as teachers) and you should respect them. If authority is wrong then you should obviously question it. Just because someone wears a uniform it just not mean they have power. But just because they dont it doesnt mean you should go against it for no reason. Overally I think we should question it instead of following rules and acting like sheep.


NJ.



> ? Order is being systematic and having direction, equality and harmony. chaos is lack of control, having no balance, misunderstanding or corruption in morality.


You're following the exact, literal directions it gave you, although since you're unsure of what else to answer, you just don't. Not sure, but seems like a J type with some sort of Se there.



> I fear what everyone does - loss, no future, making the wrong decisions, conflict, no enjoyment, loneliness, no growth and improvement in myself and my life. - It affects how I make decisions. Sometimes I don't say what I think because I dont want conflict.


Typical fears of a judging type. Remind me, how did you type yourself as ISFP originally?



> I strive for self-improvement, more knowledge, more purpose, and a good impact on other peoples lives. Because why should I just exist? Many people want to have a sense of purpose in their life, while others live for enjoyment. I am not sure where my ambitions initiate from.


These are NF values. I feel the same on a lot of this.



> A)... I like learning interesting facts/concepts, discussing opinions with people, listening to music, -Interests are; fiction, science, films, music, art, photography, psychology, biology.


Intuitive interests. I see no Se in your first two function blocks, an SP would have listed something like "experiencing, living life to the fullest , adrenaline rushes, etc"



> I don't like repetition, I feel so drained and tired afterwards. Sometimes sport gets boring when I do it for too long.


This is hard to say...usual hating repetition is a Pe thing, however considering that your dislikes specifically revolve around physical stimulation, this could work for low Se as well.



> Enneagram - 5w4
> Results for keys2cognition(*I would prefer if you typed me based on questionaire*
> 
> extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************** (22.1)
> ...


This seems...INFJ.


---


In general, you're giving me INFJ

I'm not positive of this, but one things for sure. You're definitely_ not_ an ISFP. You're obviously not an Fi-dom, no talk about values, self-expression, etc. Not an INFP then. Also, I don't see any Si as well, so not ISFJ. All that's left is INFJ then.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

The fact that you don't relate to inferior Te but rather relate to inferior Se, would then put you in the INFJ category. We all agree you are a Ni/Se user, not Ne/Si. So ISFP is Fi Se Ni Te and INFJ is Ni Fe Ti Se.

There are some INFJ's who are more into science than other INFJ's. So that's not unusual for an INFJ to be more scientifically interested than others. You do seem like a Counseling/Teaching type and more of a feeler. When i guessed ISFP for you, my other guess was also INFJ. 

So in light of more things you have mentioned, and especially the inferior function part, i would say you are an INFJ. That's probably why you get those results alot in tests that you are INFJ.

INFJ's and ISFP's can be similar in some ways because both are introverts, both are Feelers and both you use Se and Ni in their function stack. Undoubtedly you are a Se and Ni user rather than Ne and Si.

So yeah, i think you are an INFJ. What career(s) are you interested in doing? There was an INFJ woman on here that worked with scientists in her career, but on the side always wanted to help counsel people to help them be more happy and productive in life. I tried looking for her videos once to show someone else on here, but it's been a few years and i can't find the videos on here no more unfortunately, and they were really good, she would interview other types and show the difference of her as an INFJ to other types. The way she used to describe her difference with INTJ's and herself as an INFJ (her coworker scientists INTJ's) is that she was more "mushy" inside (feeler/emotional).

I know we all thought we saw Fi as in right and wrong and morals etc. but maybe that was Fe as in INFJ Fe - they are of the Dreamer/Idealist/Humanitarian also as INFP's, ENFP's and ENFJ's are. But if you were an ISFP you would have understood inferior Te, and you really did not relate to it at all.

So it would be INFJ or INTJ, and i think you fall more on the INFJ side. What you think?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Here i found another video that you may find interesting
[video]http://www.typologycentral.com/forums/typology-videos-and-rss-feeds/75488-intj-infj-istp-interaction.html[/video]


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Typical fears of a judging type. Remind me, how did you type yourself as ISFP originally?


Its complicated, I think there were many small reasons for it, like not being sure about Fe and not understanding at the time, what intuition was about. when I made threads and took a questionaire, people thought I was ISFP. This was probably my fault for not giving the right info. To be honest I am not sure why I was so sure I was Isfp.



TelepathicGoose said:


> In general, you're giving me INFJ
> 
> I'm not positive of this, but one things for sure. You're definitely not an ISFP. You're obviously not an Fi-dom, no talk about values, self-expression, etc. Not an INFP then. Also, I don't see any Si as well, so not ISFJ. All that's left is INFJ then.


Thanks for answering the questionnaire, I know it was really long! I was surprised to see lots of INJ answers actually. I thought it would be confusing and difficult for readers to pin down one type, so this is a relief. Many things you said were quite true -such as no open mindedness. You seem to be good at typing questionaires, especially since you havent been on perC much longer than me. 
Anyway, thanks for your help


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> So yeah, i think you are an INFJ. What career(s) are you interested in doing? There was an INFJ woman on here that worked with scientists in her career, but on the side always wanted to help counsel people to help them be more happy and productive in life. I tried looking for her videos once to show someone else on here, but it's been a few years and i can't find the videos on here no more unfortunately, and they were really good, she would interview other types and show the difference of her as an INFJ to other types. The way she used to describe her difference with INTJ's and herself as an INFJ (her coworker scientists INTJ's) is that she was more "mushy" inside (feeler/emotional).
> 
> I know we all thought we saw Fi as in right and wrong and morals etc. but maybe that was Fe as in INFJ Fe - they are of the Dreamer/Idealist/Humanitarian also as INFP's, ENFP's and ENFJ's are. But if you were an ISFP you would have understood inferior Te, and you really did not relate to it at all.
> 
> So it would be INFJ or INTJ, and i think you fall more on the INFJ side. What you think?


There are a few careers I have considered, which are all in a similar career field; medical careers, biological research, marine biologist, teaching, and I even thought about psychology/psychiatry. Next year I am going to college, so it depends on this year and what I can gain for next year for what occupation I chose. So that is similar to her science/counselling I think. Her videos sound interesting, I wish I could have seen some of those comparisons, isfp videos especially 

I agree with INFJ>INTJ. It feels like I have always been an F type. If I was an INTJ I might have been more logical and academic before thinking about other peoples feelings when I was at a really young age. That is why I was sure I was IxFx, because it is what I have always been. It just feels like Intj doesnt fit, even though they have Ni, Fi, Inf.Se and they are a "J" type.

From watching the interaction video, the Intj seems very factual and analytically reviews all the objective facts (went into explaining the functions, quite logical). The Infj was definitely more talkative, and intuitive but in a different sense, (she asks a lot of questions about comparing types) The guy just has no idea what theyre talking about haha. I suppose I am like this with my family, certainly the most talkative in a way.

Thanks


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

jennalee said:


> Its complicated, I think there were many small reasons for it, like not being sure about Fe and not understanding at the time, what intuition was about. when I made threads and took a questionaire, people thought I was ISFP. This was probably my fault for not giving the right info. To be honest I am not sure why I was so sure I was Isfp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem!

And thank you, I've only been on PerC since the beginning if March, yes, but I've been studying MBTI since December so I have some practice. 

Good luck and if you have any more questions feel free to ask. 

(Oh, and by the way- a lot of INFJs and ISFPs get mixed up, especially if you're positive on Ni/Se but not on Fi/Te or Fe/Ti.)


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

@jennalee

You can google for various threads or videos and explore through them to see what you can glean from them to help you understand more about differences in types, here are some google searches for INFJ and ISFP. Take your time and go through them. You can search for any other types too, here i've searched for just INFJ and ISFP for you.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=differences+between+infj+and+isfp+

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=differences+between+infj+and+isfp&tbm=vid

The video search brought up others too, but just look through for the INFJ/ISFP ones as that's what you're mainly interested in right now? Or just run a new search or whatever? 

Enjoy


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> @jennalee
> 
> You can google for various threads or videos and explore through them to see what you can glean from them to help you understand more about differences in types, here are some google searches for INFJ and ISFP. Take your time and go through them. You can search for any other types too, here i've searched for just INFJ and ISFP for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks! the personality cafe threads were the most useful here, they explained a clear difference between auxilary Se and Inferior Se (I definitely dont use a lot of Se like the SPs). Watched a few videos, but there weren't many comparing Infj with Isfp, so some were INFJ/INFP comparisons which I watched for the sake of Fi. Also viewed some profiles and searched for more info on INTJs and Te/Ti just to be certain. It was useful - I learn more about MBTI everyday, so Im getting there!


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

jennalee said:


> Thanks! the personality cafe threads were the most useful here, they explained a clear difference between auxilary Se and Inferior Se (I definitely dont use a lot of Se like the SPs). Watched a few videos, but there weren't many comparing Infj with Isfp, so some were INFJ/INFP comparisons which I watched for the sake of Fi. Also viewed some profiles and searched for more info on INTJs and Te/Ti just to be certain. It was useful - I learn more about MBTI everyday, so Im getting there!


me too, i'm always learning more, it's neverending  people are complex and unique "creatures", lol


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

@TelepathicGoose



> These are NF values. I feel the same on a lot of this.


I could easily provide an ISTP who shares these values. Further, NFs don't share cognitive functions, so why would they share values?



> Intuitive interests. I see no Se in your first two function blocks, an SP would have listed something like "experiencing, living life to the fullest , adrenaline rushes, etc"


There are plenty of nerdy SPs out there that have 'intuitive interests' and have no desire to seek adrenaline. IMO, you're oversimplifying.



> Typical fears of a judging type.


Based on what? Fears are mostly enneagram related. Outside of that, people often worry about how weak their inferior function is, such as an ESFJ worrying about their internally inconsistent beliefs or an ISTP worrying about how cold they can be.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> @TelepathicGoose
> 
> 
> I could easily provide an ISTP who shares these values. Further, NFs don't share cognitive functions, so why would they share values?
> ...


But do you agree with her other responses? why wouldn't types within the same temperament be similar. NFs are all known as the "idealists", could that not be where their values could be similar?

Also curious for why you think I am ISTP? disliking Ne, and based from one fact, is not much evidence to say I am Istp. I am not saying it's not a possibility, only suprised because I have never considered it at all, never seen the type on any test.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

I think INFJ


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

jennalee said:


> But do you agree with her other responses?


I don't. However, I don't exclude INFJ as a possibility. I just think it needs more solid reasoning.



jennalee said:


> Also curious for why you think I am ISTP?


I don't. You do not appear to be a Ti user at all; and Ti is the one function I am very confident about identifying. You seem like a Fi user to me. I was just saying that your values don't prove you're an NF, because an ISTP could easily have those same values.

You seem to me to be an ISFP.



> why wouldn't types within the same temperament be similar. NFs are all known as the "idealists", could that not be where their values could be similar?


I don't agree with David Keirsey's temperament theory. In my opinion, David Keirsey is a moron.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Im getting some of both types here, so maybe I need to be clearer. Can anyone help me by asking questions?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

You said in one of your other threads:


> I am always scanning my surroundings


This is a very Se statement to make. INFJs aren't known for their Se user.



> Im good at judging people and getting good/bad vibes from them.


That's a subjective (AKA introverted) interpretation of feeling. It's something I'd very much expect from a Fi user.



> I will not be comfortable expressing my feelings, even with people im close to if its a sensitive subject.


This is a strong hint of Fi.

I said this earlier in this thread, but your mention of disliking vagueness is an extremely anti-INFJ thing to say. Ni dominants thrive in vagueness.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> You said in one of your other threads:
> 
> This is a very Se statement to make. INFJs aren't known for their Se user.
> 
> ...


These are good points, but they are not new. My other threads didn't have a lot of information either, which is why I tried include everything in this thread because I thought I might have left something out. 

Point is, I did take this into account, but it doesn't cover everything, only part of it. I prefer detailed analysis that considers all aspects of the info given. I guess that is what I meant by not liking vagueness. I still think that is a quick assumption to make about strong Ni users, I thought it was all relative. But you are Ni dom so what do I know? Anyway;

Did you find that all my answers to the questionnaire show traits of Fi, Se, Ni and Te?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

> I prefer detailed analysis that considers all aspects of the info given.


Wouldn't that be Ti?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> Wouldn't that be Ti?


Ti is introverted/subjective. It completely avoids the object and prefers to ruminate. Ti actively ignores details, considering them a waste of time when you can instead create models from limited information, and then test the models.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Fried Eggz said:


> Ti is introverted/subjective. It completely avoids the object and prefers to ruminate. Ti actively ignores details, considering them a waste of time when you can instead create models from limited information, and then test the models.





> I prefer detailed analysis that considers all aspects of the info given.


I took it that she meant she likes to make a detailed analysis in her head, no? are you saying she means that she wants someone else to give her their detailed analysis? Who's making the analysis?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> I took it that she meant she likes to make a detailed analysis in her head, no? are you saying she means that she wants someone else to give her their detailed analysis? Who's making the analysis?


I wouldn't ask anyone to explain everything, just to look at the info given, such as my questionnaire. Everyone is doing an analysis I suppose, right?I think it it was a definition, but I did too interpret many possibilities of what this meant;



Fried Eggz said:


> Ti is introverted/subjective. It completely avoids the object and prefers to ruminate. Ti actively ignores details, considering them a waste of time when you can instead create models from limited information, and then test the models.


First I thought it could mean I didnt use Ti because I was asking you to look at all details while it said "Ti actively ignores the details"..
Then I thought it could also mean Ti, because I didnt use your proof of Se, and Fi in your post, and asked about looking at my questionnaire, and which is ignoring (your) details/facts. 

Or do you mean neither and it was beside the point? sorry I got confused, could you elaborate?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

jennalee said:


> I wouldn't ask anyone to explain everything, just to look at the info given, such as my questionnaire. Everyone is doing an analysis I suppose, right?I think it it was a definition, but I did too interpret many possibilities of what it meant.
> 
> First I thought it could mean I didnt use Ti because I was asking you to look at all details while it said "Ti actively ignores the details"..., but then I thought it could also mean Ti, because I didnt use your proof of Se, and Fi in your post, and asked about looking at my questionnaire, which is all what you it could have meant, by ignoring (your) details/facts. Or neither? sorry I got confused, can you elaborate?


oh, ok, i see you mean other's making the detailed analysis of your questionnaire, sorry, i think i was just tired from pondering intensely too much over someone else's questionnaire on here and then not reading your post properly. I thought you meant that you like to analyze and don't like vagueness. sorry about that 

tomorrow when i find some time i'll go through your questionnaire and give some of my input of more details as best i can, it's too late now gotta go to bed, chow chow til then


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> oh, ok, i see you mean other's making the detailed analysis of your questionnaire, sorry, i think i was just tired from pondering intensely too much over someone else's questionnaire on here and then not reading your post properly. I* thought you meant that you like to analyze and don't like vagueness. sorry about that
> *
> tomorrow when i find some time i'll go through your questionnaire and give some of my input of more details as best i can, it's too late now gotta go to bed, chow chow til then


Its okay, it was sort of what I meant though, so you were correct. ~and thanks


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

jennalee said:


> Its okay, it was sort of what I meant though, so you were correct. ~and thanks


Well here are 2 descriptions on cognitiveprocesses.com of Ti and Te, which style you relate to more:
Introverted Thinking - (Ti)

Extraverted Thinking (Te)

Ok, so back to your original post. _1. I don't like vagueness. Either with questions or making future decisions. Not knowing future plans makes me uncomfortable._

Can you give some examples of what you consider vagueness to mean in questions and in future planning?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> Ok, so back to your original post. _1. I don't like vagueness. Either with questions or making future decisions. Not knowing future plans makes me uncomfortable._
> 
> Can you give some examples of what you consider vagueness to mean in questions and in future planning?


I think it is more related to decision making. I prefer to know what is going to happen and don't like it when a situation is unpredictable, or that behavior in other people, for that matter. Some said I like to know every detail of what the experience will be like, and knowing if I will benefit from it, before I get involved. 
To me it means not knowing what direction I am going in, and that uncertainty makes me uncomfortable because I don't have a goal to work towards. When I work towards something I don't like to do anything else, even if it is fun, because I think of it a disruption of my routine, a distraction that could make everything seem...imbalanced.
I plan (in my head) what I am going to do the next day, and dislike cancelled plans. -This is what I meant by disliking vagueness in future planning. 

About questions, I prefer decisive answers...which is a bit hypocritical because I take a while to think and sure do take my time before deciding things that is going to have consequences. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~
-So I am definitely not a spontaneous person, and I guess this explains why I got a "J" type as a result. -If iNtuition is what thinking about the future means, then this also explains the "N". 
Really not sure what this means with cognitive functions. I get confused when I think about it.




Dreamer777 said:


> Well here are 2 descriptions on cognitiveprocesses.com of Ti and Te, which style you relate to more:
> Introverted Thinking - (Ti)
> 
> Extraverted Thinking (Te)


I am not sure to be honest. I will read it more, then maybe an answer will come to me


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

@Dreamer777 in those two definitions; Ti does not involve naming things. And this part of the Te page is a bit weird/questionable:


> It also helps us notice when something is missing, like when someone says he or she is going to talk about four topics and talks about only three.


Something important that I think is missing is Te's resourceful thinking. Strong Te types are highly resourceful. They often have a collection of tools/books/etc for every purpose. They like statistical proof as well.



jennalee said:


> If iNtuition is what thinking about the future means, then this also explains the "N".


One of the biggest and most nonsensical myths in MBTI is that sensers have minimal intuition or don't use their intuition. The tertiary and inferior functions play a massive role in people's personality, and they are used constantly, but they're not a talent.

The ISxJ is very future focused because they frequently worry about their weak Ne.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> One of the biggest and most nonsensical myths in MBTI is that sensers have minimal intuition or don't use their intuition. The tertiary and inferior functions play a massive role in people's personality, and they are used constantly, but they're not a talent.
> 
> The ISxJ is very future focused because they frequently worry about their weak Ne.


When I read over my post I thought it would look like what an ISTJ would say. I think ISFJ would be more possible though - I thought you said I definitely dont use Ne, earlier in the forum?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

???
This thread really needs to come to a conclusion. There are different opinions from people so please, when you say a type could you elaborate? I did not make a thread to decide for myself. I need some evidence, from this thread, as to why. I could do another questionnaire to sum things up? If my other questionnaire (page 2) wasn't detailed and specific enough then ask me. If that doesn't work then I guess I need to start another thread...

Why do some people think INFJ?
Why do some people think ISFP?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

@jennalee
ISFP
-You don't have a Ti structure to your writing.
-You don't like vagueness (Ne).
-You know you're an F; this normally happens when its a dominant function.
-You show no signs of having strong Ni.

I can't see anything to suggest that you're INFJ outside of stereotypes.

@Dreamer777 grow up.


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

@jennalee here are some questions for you. Please elaborate in your answers.



> My opinions/values can change all the time by hearing other peoples, but still have a sense of what is right by knowing how another person would feel.


Are you saying that your values and opinions will depend on the other person?



> I want to be growing and improving everyday, and be better at understanding people, knowing myself, become more intelligent and insightful, be more open minded and kind.


Why is it important to be better at understanding people? In what way do you want to be insightful, how would this be useful to you?



> I will take this value test! ...longest list I have ever seen. Here are 10 values;
> Curiosity Introversion Helpfulness Passion Intensity Integrity Honesty Vision Organization Leadership


In what area is curiosity most important to you? When you are introverting what is going on in your head? Why is helpfulness important?



> 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
> I become very sociable and talkative. I dont really know what else to say.


What kinds of topics do you become talkative about?



> 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-to-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
> *One to one conversation will allow the person to know much more about me than in a group*. I like it because I can get to know them well. I would probably ask them many questions and would be more concerned in knowing the facts about them, such as where they are going, what motivates them, etc.
> I like group gatherings also. I like observing different people and trying to figure how their feelings towards who they are talking to. I also like having easy going and fun conversations with a few people at once, but I would prefer if they have a *thought provoking conversation* rather than small talk. Its a good way to meet more people.


Is it important to you that the other person get to know more about you? What would you consider to be thought provoking conversations?



> I strive for self-improvement, more knowledge, more purpose, and a good impact on other peoples lives.


What would be a good way for you to impact other peoples' lives?



> I like learning interesting facts/concepts, discussing opinions with people, listening to music


What kinds of concepts do you like discussing with people?



> I seek new experience, and something new always energizes me, but I am cautious about it because I stay in my comfort zone too much


Can you explain what kinds of new experiences energize you the most, such as a new physical activity, a new idea etc?



> I get energized by listening to music, learning about topics that interest me, doing art, tv, reading, or talking to people about an interesting topic.


If you were feeling drained, would you feel energized while trying to figure out people's motivations? How would you rank that in comparison to what you've listed above?




If you were in a position of authority, what would be your goals when exercising that authority over other people? Do you find yourself doing the same thing in social situations?

You have been given the "Most important person on earth" award, what did you do to deserve the honour?

Is it important to stay true to your beliefs and values in social situations?

What do you spend most of your time thinking about?

You are at a social gathering where you notice that one of the people is acting out, and another is looking depressed. What is your impression of the situation? Do you feel the need to do anything? Why or why not?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

robert666 said:


> @jennalee here are some questions for you. Please elaborate in your answers.





> Are you saying that your values and opinions will depend on the other person?


I thought everyone, in a way, learns their values from others. Hearing other peoples opinions is useful to me because they offer more perspectives before I finalize my own views, so in that way I sometimes depend on other people. But usually I can decide the right and wrongs by myself though, I don't need to know what someone else thinks first.




> Why is it important to be better at understanding people? In what way do you want to be insightful, how would this be useful to you?


Because it makes myself a better person. Being better at understanding people will mean there will be less conflict and I can be more useful to other people. The biggest cause of conflict between people is misunderstanding.



> In what area is curiosity most important to you? When you are introverting what is going on in your head? Why is helpfulness important?


For similar reasons from the last question. To gain more knowledge and understanding of people or when learning new facts/concepts. When I am alone I review the events of today, decide what I my priority is to the next day, think about an interesting topic that I learned that day, about where I am going in my occupations, other people and my memories of them, think about my interests, daydream. Helping other people is important because it positively influences others, and improves the people around me. It feels good to know when you've done something right.



> What kinds of topics do you become talkative about?


My interests. Sometimes I can talk about anything that is random, but when I am having a more thoughtful conversation it is about something like a past memory, a tv show/film, a current world event or some kind of scientific topic in the area I'm interested in. Sometimes I debate about how something/someone is wrong and is an issue (a basic example would be feminism, vegetarianism, something like that). This question is hard to answer because there is not a very wide range of topics I am interested in or often talk about. 



> Is it important to you that the other person get to know more about you? What would you consider to be thought provoking conversations?


Yes, and also for me to know more about them. I ask a lot of questions about their views/perspectives, and learn their interests and what motivates them. But yes, I like it when people thoughtfully want to know more about myself. I consider thought provoking questions to be about a persons story that is interesting perhaps, or again about right and wrongs of a subject. Maybe sharing opinions. I get tired of shallow conversation, and I am bad at continuing small talk. If I am not interested I can't think of much to say.



> What would be a good way for you to impact other peoples' lives?


To do something that will improve their own happiness. A good way would be to put something bad into my community/society, to make the world a better place for others and myself. That is why I considered a medical career. There is a responsible role of taking care of other peoples lives.



> What kinds of concepts do you like discussing with people?


I often discuss a fiction related topic. I enjoyed English as a subject because I can analyse and discuss the meaning of a read article or subject of fiction (I wasn't really good at it though, often I had to see what other people though before understanding something). Also a Tv show/movie that has a clever plot, and therefore lots of meanings. Sometimes it is more related to psychology and people, or some kind of scientific theory (I think I mentioned that before) 




> Can you explain what kinds of new experiences energize you the most, such as a new physical activity, a new idea etc?


I was thinking more about physical activities. I am not athletic but a new sport is always a fun and energizing experience. I was also thinking about new experiences with people - meeting new people is energizing too, if they're an interesting crowd.



> If you were feeling drained, would you feel energized while trying to figure out people's motivations? How would you rank that in comparison to what you've listed above?


Yes, after a day of working/studying which is what drained me, I always socialize with others to do this, but I also try to have alone time to recharge. and...wow that is an interesting question. This and the above answer would be really close, but this question comes first. I would get involved in talking to others or putting time into something I am passionate about, before new experience.





> If you were in a position of authority, what would be your goals when exercising that authority over other people? Do you find yourself doing the same thing in social situations?


My primary aim would be to improve the lives in that society by making better rules and principles, and improving the equality by making sure every has an equal opportunity, in order to make their lives easier ( or at least anything that is unnecessary). In a social situation I feel it is necessary to be sincere and treat everyone equally (or how much they deserve) without paying attention to what everyone else thinks. I guess those are similar.



> You have been given the "Most important person on earth" award, what did you do to deserve the honour?


Made a scientific discovery by discovering the evolution of life, either on earth or outer space. The biggest biological discovery in history. I was going to say world peace as well but I thought anyone would say that 



> Is it important to stay true to your beliefs and values in social situations?


I think so. I don't pay attention to the beliefs/values of others if I have my own. I would to an extend that is doesn't not offend or create disagreement within the social group. I need to regard the person behind an opinion before I react to it. I don't really understand the phrase "being true to yourself" for some reason, so hopefully that was accurate to the question.



> What do you spend most of your time thinking about?


Whatever I am interested and passionate about at the time. So it depends. 



> You are at a social gathering where you notice that one of the people is acting out, and another is looking depressed. What is your impression of the situation? Do you feel the need to do anything? Why or why not?


If I see someone doing something wrong then I respond by taking sides immediately. I would become agitated and start to reason with them and tell them to leave them alone...if I had the nerve. I don't have the people skills to harmonize a social group during conflict. It depends on the situation, and whether I know these people or not. I need to consider the reasons behind their actions and the person being the opinion, to decide whether I have the right to stand up to them. It is complicated.



I should know how to multi-quote by now! ...


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

@jennalee here's my assessment of your type.



> 1. I don't like vagueness. Either with questions or making future decisions. Not knowing future plans makes me uncomfortable.


Seems J.



> 9. I hate conflict (again, who doesnt?) and even after a person does something wrong *I want to forgive them because I want to get along with everyone*.


Seems Fe rather than Fi.



> 13. I am usually sensitive to noisy crowds and loud noise.


Seems I.



> 4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
> I want to be a person with concrete and ambitious goals. I want to be growing and improving everyday, and be better at understanding people, knowing myself, become more intelligent and insightful, be more open minded and kind.* I want to be the person who makes everyone else feel good about themselves and inspire them in some way*.
> I dont want to be a person who does not consider feelings and only logic, only views their own feelings, and does not think outside the box and does not question the roles and obligations placed by authority, but follows rules blindly.


Seems NFJ.



> 6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
> I will take this value test! ...longest list I have ever seen. Here are 10 values;
> Curiosity *Introversion* Helpfulness Passion Intensity Integrity Honesty Vision Organization Leadership


Seems I.



> 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-to-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
> One to one conversation will allow the person to know much more about me than in a group. I like it because I can get to know them well. I would probably ask them many questions and would be more concerned in knowing the facts about them, such as where they are going, what motivates them, etc.
> *I like group gatherings also. I like observing different people and trying to figure how their feelings towards who they are talking to*. I also like having easy going and fun conversations with a few people at once, but I would prefer if they have a thought provoking conversation rather than small talk. Its a good way to meet more people.


Seems NF.



> I think it is more related to decision making.* I prefer to know what is going to happen and don't like it when a situation is unpredictable*, or that behavior in other people, for that matter. Some said I like to know every detail of what the experience will be like, and knowing if I will benefit from it, before I get involved.
> To me it means not knowing what direction I am going in, and that uncertainty makes me uncomfortable because I don't have a goal to work towards. *When I work towards something I don't like to do anything else, even if it is fun*, because I think of it a disruption of my routine, a distraction that could make everything seem...imbalanced.
> I plan (in my head) what I am going to do the next day, and dislike cancelled plans. -This is what I meant by disliking vagueness in future planning.
> 
> *About questions, I prefer decisive answers*...which is a bit hypocritical because I take a while to think and sure do take my time before deciding things that is going to have consequences.


Seems J.



> *So I am definitely not a spontaneous person*, and I guess this explains why I got a "J" type as a result. -If iNtuition is what thinking about the future means, then this also explains the "N".


Seems J.



> But I dont figure it out to the point where I see a plot twist or anything, I just a vibe.* I like to talk about the show with someone else to try figure out any hidden meanings, metaphors, irony or something like that*. I also try to summarize what the whole show is about eg. BB is about change, GOT is about what power does to people.


Seems N.



> That's a hard question. Because I daydream a lot and become completely lost in thought. I have plans of things I would like to do, and do plan what I am going to do in the near future, like the next day/week/month, like what I am going to do and when. *I try to get tasks out of the way so I dont have to do it later on*...not sure. Someone did say I don't "just live in the moment" and think about my future instead.


Very J.



> I related to the INFJ video when he discussed their Fe/empathy, being able to walk in another persons shoes, being private, the counselors nickname, *being too affected by others* or good at reading people (but maybe Fi users can do this?).


Seems FJ.



> Are you saying that your values and opinions will depend on the other person?
> I thought everyone, in a way, learns their values from others. *Hearing other peoples opinions is useful to me because they offer more perspectives before I finalize my own views*, so in that way I sometimes depend on other people. But usually I can decide the right and wrongs by myself though, I don't need to know what someone else thinks first.


Fi not indicated.



> In what area is curiosity most important to you? When you are introverting what is going on in your head? Why is helpfulness important?
> For similar reasons from the last question. To gain more knowledge and understanding of people or when learning new facts/concepts. When I am alone I review the events of today, decide what I my priority is to the next day, think about an interesting topic that I learned that day, about where I am going in my occupations, other people and my memories of them, think about my interests, daydream. *Helping other people is important because it positively influences others, and improves the people around me*. It feels good to know when you've done something right.


Very NFJ.



> What would be a good way for you to impact other peoples' lives?
> *To do something that will improve their own happiness*. A good way would be to put something bad into my community/society, to make the world a better place for others and myself. That is why I considered a medical career. There is a responsible role of taking care of other peoples lives.


Seems FJ.



> If you were feeling drained, would you feel energized while trying to figure out people's motivations? How would you rank that in comparison to what you've listed above?
> Yes, after a day of working/studying which is what drained me, I always socialize with others to do this, but I also try to have alone time to recharge. and...wow that is an interesting question. *This and the above answer would be really close, but this question comes first.* I would get involved in talking to others or putting time into something I am passionate about, before new experience.


Seems like Ni is your dominant function.



> Is it important to stay true to your beliefs and values in social situations?
> I think so. I don't pay attention to the beliefs/values of others if I have my own. *I would to an extend that is doesn't not offend or create disagreement within the social group*. I need to regard the person behind an opinion before I react to it. I don't really understand the phrase "being true to yourself" for some reason, so hopefully that was accurate to the question.


Seems more Fe than Fi.



I am very confident that your type is INFJ.

Since you are struggling in deciding between ISFP and INFJ, here are some reasons why:

You are definitely a judger and not a perceiver. You've given lots of examples of wanting certainty and resolution in situations.

You favour Fe rather than Fi. An Fi user's values are carved in stone, or at least that is how they would like it to be, their identity is associated with their values. In order for an Fi user to change his values you would have to work hard at convincing him, meaning that it would be a very tough sell. You on the other hand are quite eager to talk to people, find out about their values and then see if you can adjust your own values accordingly. It's a totally different attitude. Also in a social situation an Fi user would want to stand firm on his values whatever the situation, you on the other hand are also concerned about creating disharmony in the group by standing firm on your values.

You spend a lot of thinking time deciphering peoples motives to see patterns and gain a better understanding of them. This is not only very important to you, but you get great enjoyment from doing it. To the extent that it is your greatest re-energizer when you are drained. So Ni is your dominant function.

You want to Fe everyone around you by improving their happiness and inspiring them. So you are going to take the information that you gained about people and use it to make them into better people.

Here's another way to look at this. You have two primary motivations, they are not just important to you, but they give you great joy. The first is to understand people (Ni), the second is to make them happier and inspire them (Fe). If you agree that this is the case then your best fit in terms of type is INFJ (given that you have an I preference).


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

I would suggest you are infj as well. 

Fe has a sense to it of wanting other people's opinions which you check against to see what makes sense. You do seem externally focused, and you do care what others believe. 

INFJ is along those lines. I see hints of Ti as well, which makes sense for INFJ. 

>>>An Fi user's values are carved in stone, or at least that is how they would like it to be, their identity is associated with their values.

I agree with this. An INFP has an inner granite bedrock foundation which is unmovable. An INFJ will examine almost anything to see if it can make the relationship less confrontational, or better, or .....


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> I would suggest you are infj as well.


Case for dominant Ni?



drmiller100 said:


> Fe has a sense to it of wanting other people's opinions which you check against to see what makes sense. You do seem externally focused, and you do care what others believe.


Isn't that a Te trait as well?



drmiller100 said:


> INFJ is along those lines. I see hints of Ti as well, which makes sense for INFJ.


Case for Ti?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

@robert666 and @drmiller100 Thank you for making another analysis! you have a good point, perhaps I do use Fe actually. I think I am finding hard to decide which one I relate to most because of introversion, but my values do seem to come externally from others, or at least I pay attention to the opinions of others and always have. Not sure about the S/N preference, even though I know the definitions of Ni/Ne, I don't fully understand intuition, but I understand why you think Fe/Ni. 




Fried Eggz said:


> Case for dominant Ni?


Because there are no signs of an S function maybe? Why do you seem so sure of Se? what is the explanation for Se use, apart from having no strong Ni?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Your drive to dig deep into YOU is all about Ni. You keep asking WHY. WHY. WHY.

You won't let it go, you keep digging. Ni.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> Your drive to dig deep into YOU is all about Ni. You keep asking WHY. WHY. WHY.
> 
> You won't let it go, you keep digging. Ni.


FINALLY, someone makes a decent argument for dominant Ni. It took 7 pages, but we finally have it.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

So INFJ then?
Such a relief that the type has been concluded, I thought it was going to remain unknown because I was so unsure about everything. Thanks for your help everyone, and for answering my questions, it has been a long thread!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

jennalee said:


> So INFJ then?
> Such a relief that the type has been concluded, I thought it was going to remain unknown because I was so unsure about everything. Thanks for your help everyone, and for answering my questions, it has been a long thread!


I'm usually pretty reluctant to assign _anyone _INFJ, because of how rare they are and the mountain of mistypes.

But yes, I think you're an INFJ.


----------

